# DFW company for sand leveling?



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Not sure if I'm going to have the time to sand level on my own, so I'm curious if there are any companies in DFW that 1) offer this service and 2) dont suck.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Google just lead me to one local outfit, but they state this on their website;

"Reasons Why You Shouldn't Level Your Lawn Using Pure Sand

Most times, sand is used to level lawns though it can cause problems. In this regard, you do not need to use pure sand in leveling your lawn. This is because most lawns contain clay which makes the grass growing process difficult.

Therefore, when you add pure sand on top of the clay, it turns the soil into a cement-like body with worse drainage abilities.

During summer, sand dries out fast, and this makes the grass grown on it to suffer due to the heat. Grass grown on sand also becomes prone to extreme hot and cold conditions."

I thought pure sand was the way to go? Maybe they are talking about non-bermuda grass?


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

I've always heard not to use pure sand until you have the major leveling done. Until then it should be a 80/20 or 70/30 mix of soil to sand. For the exact reasons listed above that they stated. Once you have achieved a mostly level area you can top dress with pure sand as it basically just smooths everything out.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Ok, gotcha. My lawn is already pretty level. Level enough at least to use the 260 w/o scalping while maintaining my desired HOC


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Leveling with pure sand over clay is totally fine. I have done it with great results. It is a myth that keeps getting passed around.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2989


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> Leveling with pure sand over clay is totally fine. I have done it with great results. It is a myth that keeps getting passed around.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2989


Agreed!! Leveled with pure sand last year in DFW without issue.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

@ReelMowLow74 amazing!


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

I leveled with sand in late summer. I'll say the squirrels loved the softer sandy areas to dig in. This year I'll use a different mix that includes more topsoil and manure. Probably a 1, 1 ,1 of topsoil, manure and sand.


----------



## AMG (10 mo ago)

Looking for the same thing but in the houston area.

What's a reasonable cost to have someone do it? Obviously i'd buy the material, just looking for their labor and tools.


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

ReelMowLow74 said:


> LittleBearBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Leveling with pure sand over clay is totally fine. I have done it with great results. It is a myth that keeps getting passed around.
> ...


Man. That's a nice *** lawn.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

williams6966 said:


> ReelMowLow74 said:
> 
> 
> > LittleBearBermuda said:
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I leveled with sand in North Dallas 3 years in a row. Never had an issue. If a 'professional' company is telling you not to use sand, you need to find a different company.

I've leveled in June, July and August with great luck.


----------



## Guerra (Jul 16, 2021)

I have been looking at https://earthkindservices.com/.

They used google maps to estimate the sqft of my yard

I asked them to provide two quotes:

*Turf Blend Soil Mix Spreading*: Premium Turf Blend soil mix (50/50 Fine compost/sand) spread over lawn/grass areas using top dressing spreaders at double rate, helps with minor leveling issues. Does not include filling in holes and manually leveling with tools. Estimate 2.5 yards @ $225.00 per cubic yard.​
*Comprehensive Leveling*: Premium Turf Blend soil mix (50/50 Fine compost/sand) delivered and spread over lawn/grass areas to help with leveling issues. Holes and divots filled in, leveling tool used to finish the process. Estimate 3 yards @ $395.00 per cubic yard.​
They do offer an "*On Site Consultation*" for $60.00. The consultation fee will be a credit on the invoice.​
I am considering going with the "On Site Consultation" so that I can talk to someone one on one, to understand the services offered and to get an accurate quote (_*to avoid surprises*_).


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Guerra said:


> I have been looking at https://earthkindservices.com/.
> 
> They used google maps to estimate the sqft of my yard
> 
> ...


My experience has been anytime I import compost or soil or anything other than pure sand, it's brought weed seeds and undesirables with it - no matter how good they claim it to be.

I obsessed over the leveling materials and initially tried some compost. In the end I went with and had best results with pure sand. Just be sure to understand the grass you have and the best way to level it. For instance on my Zeon I cut really low then did several light levelings so as not to suffocate the grass.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Guerra said:


> I have been looking at https://earthkindservices.com/.
> 
> *Comprehensive Leveling*: Premium Turf Blend soil mix (50/50 Fine compost/sand) delivered and spread over lawn/grass areas to help with leveling issues. Holes and divots filled in, leveling tool used to finish the process. Estimate 3 yards @ $395.00 per cubic yard.​
> They do offer an "*On Site Consultation*" for $60.00. The consultation fee will be a credit on the invoice.​
> I am considering going with the "On Site Consultation" so that I can talk to someone one on one, to understand the services offered and to get an accurate quote (_*to avoid surprises*_).


@Guerra, tell them you know another interested party just East of Plano and please keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

I look at like this: If you want a yard like a golf course, do what the golf course does. Those guys level with sand. Therefore, I level with sand! &#128516;


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

Check out Accurate Lawn Leveling

https://www.accuratelawnleveling.com/

He does work both in Houston and DFW.

Now for full disclosure I have not used him however we came out and bid our yard. His price was very reasonable for the work and we ending up talking for at least an hour about lawn care and leveling. He was very passionate and at times thought I was talking to someone from this site. The only reason we decided not to hire him is because we decided to hold of on the leveling. Basically decided to use the money on other projects. I felt bad but he completely understood. If I ever cycle back to wanting a leveling job he would be who we use.


----------



## Nimblecow (Jul 11, 2021)

If you level with sand and want to add compost (or any other top dressing) later on, does the sand layer interfere in any way?

Rather, can you layer sand this year and something else the next? Or are you kind of done with topdressing options once you start with sand?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

East of DFW here. I'll be checking back frequently for a company to go with. One out this way called Starr. Not sure how great or not they are


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Smw said:


> Check out Accurate Lawn Leveling
> 
> https://www.accuratelawnleveling.com/
> 
> ...


I actually called him this morning but jumped on a plane and missed his return call. I'll catch up with him and post the summary of our convo.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Smw said:


> Check out Accurate Lawn Leveling
> 
> https://www.accuratelawnleveling.com/
> 
> ...


I used this guy year before last. His mix he puts down is full of crap and didnt actually level much of anything. It was more of a soil amendment. It was a 70/30 mix and the 30 was full of sticks and crap my mower did not like, would not recommend the guy honestly. His "leveling" is just throwing a bunch of material down and raking it about, solved none of my level issues. Hes a lower price for a reason unfortunately. I wonder whos doing is youtube/website work, because he still has an old flip phone he could barely use lol.

Nice guy, just not for leveling if thats what you want/need.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

DFWLawnNut said:


> Smw said:
> 
> 
> > Check out Accurate Lawn Leveling
> ...


How much was he charging and yard size? I've contemplated contacting the OKC location and ask them to source pure sand instead, but I think I will do it myself. Just curious on pricing since they're the only person in OKC who has advertised for leveling.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Bombers said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> > Smw said:
> ...


Pretty sure its just one guy traveling to those areas in his truck. $954 for 2000 sqft. 70% sand, 30% compost. Thats what I was quoted in 2020, so Im sure its gone up.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

At that price, i'll find time to do it myself


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

I say just do it yourself. You will save money and get a much better result. Also, use masonry sand and do not add organic matter (compost, soil, etc.), as it will just break down and leave unlevel spots. What you want to do is what golf courses do and add a "sand cap". I would recommend doing a core aeration first and then collect the cores before applying sand. The idea is that you want to add sand channels down into the clay to help aid water penetration. The cores you create into the clay will add surface area and the water will flow easily through the sand instead of running off. Trust me, this works as after doing a core aeration and sand cap I now use much less water and also have fewer issues with fungus. Again, this is what the golf courses do and putting sand on top of clay does not "create concrete" or any other such nonsense that gets put out there (yes, if you were to till it in it might not help, but this is a sand cap on top of the clay, so its different). Go watch Connor Ward YouTube videos on sand leveling and you will get the idea.

EDIT: PS: yes, your lawn should look like a beach after applying sand. Its fine. Water it in and the grass will start growing through it. After several weeks it will be fully recovered.


----------

